

Being the Cat Herder at BBC for the Olympics project - aledalgrande
http://aledalgrande.posterous.com/being-the-cat-herder-at-bbc-for-the-olympics

======
jameskilton
As one of those "from the US" watchers, just wanted to say you guys did some
amazing work. I was constantly impressed with the quality of the streamed
video and how well it stayed up under so much load.

So huge props all around and thanks for not flipping out at those of us
stealing some traffic for a better Olympics experience.

~~~
aledalgrande
Thanks :)

------
iloveponies
BBC staff (perhaps not contractors) do get access to discounts and other
benefits with Apple and many other companies as well as offering staff
discounts for some BBC events (tours, proms) but these are not guaranteed.

~~~
aledalgrande
Yes, probably perm get some discounts, but what I found peculiar is that there
is not a queue "jump" compared to non-staff people.

